# 2 DSP 1224P questions- MIDI uploading and display



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried using my DSP1224P last night to upload a set of filters - ran into 2 things that I wanted to ask about:

1) I couldn't get the filters to upload and save via MIDI - the light flickered as the computer said it was uploading, but nothing changed on the BFD. I was trying to overwrite preset 1. I ended up manually entering the information from the EQ Filters that REW came up with - but what could I have been doing wrong? I ran through the steps to prepare the BFD to receive MIDI info, and I set it to save as instructed in the REW helpfile. Could I possibly have the "old" firmware, and that is the issue - or is there something else I should look at?

2) After manually entering the filter information I am left with 7 BRIGHT red lights on the front panel indicating the 7 filters that are active. Is there a way to turn the display off and still have the filters active? My equipment sits on shelves recessed in part of the right side wall of my room with a set of curtains covering them. The lights are easily visible through the curtains. Aside from covering the lights with electrical tape, is there a setting somewhere that I did not notice?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

PTAaron said:


> 2) After manually entering the filter information I am left with 7 BRIGHT red lights on the front panel indicating the 7 filters that are active. Is there a way to turn the display off and still have the filters active?


Nope. You could just cover them with some black electrical tape (although they might shine right through that, too). :laugh:

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nope. You could just cover them with some black electrical tape (although they might shine right through that, too). :laugh:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne!
I'm sure I'll come up with something to use


----------

